# SEOUL | The Parkside Seoul (Yongsan United Nations Command Redevelopment) | 20 fl | App



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

land area 51,753m²
height 90m
around 20fl
780houses&commercial&hotel

Located on beside "Korea largest city park: Youngsan Park"
Now Youngsan Park project Prepare Seoul is going to has huge park inner central city


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Article mentioning that this project is still moving forward and that the new complex would be over 50 floors and be completed by 2020. Also, the article is mentioning at the same time the Office of Transportation (just across the street from the UN Command), and Camp Kim (over on the other side near Samgakji station) as well, so I don't really know if all these areas would get such complex or not, it seems to still be very fuzzy at this point. In any case, they're saying they want it modeled after Roppongi Hills...

Of course, this project can't really start until the US Army leaves Yongsan for Pyeongtaek, which should be done by next year.



> ◆ 용산의 부활 ◆
> 
> 용산4구역 정비계획 변경안이 지난 6일 도시계획위원회 심의를 통과한 가운데 용산 주한미군 이전 용지 개발도 최근 속도를 내고 있다. 한남동 용산공원 인근에 흩어진 유엔사·수송부·캠프킴 등 총 18만㎡에 달하는 땅이 2020년까지 50층 이상 초고층 업무·상업·주거시설이 어우러진 주상복합촌으로 탈바꿈하면서 시너지를 낼 전망이다.
> 
> 용산 한복판 알짜배기 땅인 용산기지에는 미군의 평택 이전에 따라 2027년까지 약 243만㎡ 규모로 축구장 340배에 달하는 국내 최대 단일 생태공원이 조성될 예정이다. 평택 미군기지 건설 비용을 마련하고자 정부는 이 공원 주변에 흩어진 유엔사·캠프킴·수송부 용지를 복합개발하기로 했다. 하지만 개발 세부 계획을 두고 생긴 정부와 서울시 간 이견 탓에 사업이 지지부진했다. 이에 정부는 지난해 1월 발표한 '관광 인프라 및 기업 혁신투자 중심 투자 활성화 대책'에 유엔사 용지 사업 착수를 포함한 용산 주한미군기지 개발 계획을 포함시켰다.


http://news.mk.co.kr/newsRead.php?no=257092&year=2016


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Seoul is now taking bids for the 44000 sqm land in the heart of Seoul.

It's thought that the price for the land could top a billion dollars, as this stands right next to the future Yongsan Central Park

Due to Namsan mountain, the height is restricted to 90 meters.

http://news.donga.com/3/all/20170511/84323857/1

As Inno4321 mentioned, Hyundai E&C is amongst the likely bidders.

http://biz.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2017/05/26/2017052602313.html


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

The development of this site has officially started. Below are the up-to-date renders about the project.

There would be 5 apartment buildings (of 21 and 19 floors), as well as officetels.

This is however a complicated project, and there could be some obstacles along the way, so construction is not going to start right away.










http://news.hankyung.com/article/2018111320031


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Project approved by Environmental Committee and Construction to begin this year*

The complex on the outskirts of the Yongsan Garrison will begin construction in the second half of this year after finally receiving the approval of the environmental committee. It will have 425 apartments and 796 officetels, as an hotel and retail area. The top height will be 20 floors.




































'황금입지' 용산 유엔사 부지 연내 착공…"집값 들썩일 것"


'황금입지' 용산 유엔사 부지 연내 착공…"집값 들썩일 것", 아파트 425, 오피스텔 796실 호텔·사무실·복합시설 들어서 '상한제' 부담…분양 방식 고민 분양가 인근 시세 50~60% 예상 한남더힐 3.3㎡당 9000만원 용산정비창도 내년 사전 청약 "일대 부동산 가격 들썩일 듯"




www.hankyung.com













'용산 황금땅' 유엔사부지 환경영향평가 통과…'한국판 롯폰기' 본격 시동


[땅집고] 서울에서 마지막 남은 ‘금싸라기 땅’으로 꼽히는 용산구 이태원동 옛 유엔군사령부 부지 개발 사업이 환경영향평가를 통과해 이르면 연내..




realty.chosun.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Architectural Committee to be held this month, construction to begin by end of the year*

Not a major hurdle, but after the approval by the environmental committee, the project will be subject to the review of the architectural committee this month. Once this is done, this should be green light for this project, which is expected to start construction by the end of the year.









[드디어용틀임] 유엔사부지 6월 건축심의…용산 호재 잇따라 | 아주경제


서울 용산에서 진행 중인 굵직한 개발 프로젝트들이 잇따라 속도를 내고 있다.30일 서울시에 따르면 시는 내달 중 용산 유엔사 부지를 건축위원회 심의에 상정할 방침이다.시 관계자는 “심의 상정을 위한 준비가 거의 다 끝났다”며 “오는 6월...




www.ajunews.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Approval of the plans by the architectural committee, construction of the 1,197-home complex to begin this year*

The plans for the project have now officially been completely approved, paving the way for the construction of the 1197-home complex (including 420 public housing), which will also include a hotel and other facilities, to begin by the end of this year or early next year.

The project is scheduled to be completed in 2024.




































용산 유엔사부지 복합개발 심의 통과…1천197호 공급


(서울=연합뉴스) 임미나 기자 = 서울시는 제13차 건축위원회에서 용산구 이태원동 22-34번지 일대 유엔사 부지 복합개발사업 건축계획안을 통과시켰다고 15일 밝혔다. 지상 20층, 지하 7층 규모로 공동주택 420




news.naver.com













용산 유엔사부지에 총 1197호 주택 공급...서울시 복합개발 건축심의 통과


[서울=뉴시스] 하종민 기자 = 용산 유엔사부지에 총 1197호 규모의 주택이 새롭게 들어선다. 서울시는 지난 13일 제13차 건축위원회를 개최해 용산구 이태원동 22-34번지 일대 유엔사부지 복합개발사업 건축 계획




news.naver.com













용산 유엔사부지에 1197호 주택공급… 복합개발사업 건축심의 통과


서울 용산 유엔군사령부(유엔사) 부지에 약 1200호 규모의 공동주택·오피스텔을 비롯해 호텔, 상업·업무시설 등 주상복합 건축물 복합개발사업 단지가 조성된




news.kmib.co.kr













서울시 '용산 유엔사부지 개발' 주택 1197호 공급


[파이낸셜뉴스] 서울시가 용산 유엔사부지에 복합개발사업을 통해 지상 20층, 지하 7층 규모 아파트 420가구, 오피스텔 777실을 공급한다. 서울시는 지난 13일 제13차 건축위원회를 열고 용산구 이태원동 22-34번지 일대 유엔사부지 복합개발사업 건축계획안을 통과시켰다고 15일 밝혔다. 이 계획안은 지상 20층, 지하 7층 ..




www.fnnews.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Hyundai E&C selected as preferred bidder for construction of UN Command plot redevelopment project*

Some news regarding this project, as Hyundai E&C has been selected last Sunday as the preferred bidder for the construction of this project.

Of course this is not a final contract yet, and the date of the start of construction is not known yet, but good to see this project move forward.


















용산 유엔사 부지, 현대건설이 개발할 듯…우선협상대상자 선정


용산 유엔사 부지, 현대건설이 개발할 듯…우선협상대상자 선정, 최고급 주거시설·호텔 등으로 개발…용산공원 프리미엄 기대




www.hankyung.com













용산 유엔사 부지 개발사업, 현대건설 우선협상대상자로 선정


이태원동 5만1762㎡ 규모…공사 금액 1조2000억원↑



economist.co.kr













현대건설, 1.2조원 규모 '용산 유엔사 부지' 개발사업 우선협상자 선정


사실 앞에 겸손한 민영 종합 뉴스통신사 뉴스1




www.news1.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Construction to start in November*

According to some recent news, the construction of this site is finally about to begin, after approval has been granted to proceed with the construction.


















매각 5년 만에…용산 유엔사 부지 11월 착공


매각 5년 만에…용산 유엔사 부지 11월 착공, 용산구, 사업시행인가 일레븐건설, 1조552억에 매입 '한국판 롯폰기힐스'로 개발 아파트·오피스텔 1146가구 건립 전용 170~240㎡ 대형으로 구성 호텔·쇼핑센터 복합단지 들어서




www.hankyung.com













용산 유엔사 부지 복합개발 사업계획 승인…11월 착공 | 연합뉴스


(서울=연합뉴스) 윤보람 기자 = 서울 용산구(구청장 박희영)는 유엔사 부지 복합개발 사업계획을 승인했다고 16일 밝혔다.




www.yna.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Contract officially signed with Hyundai E&C for construction of "The H"-branded complex, construction to start in January*

After Hyundai E&C was selected as the preferred bidder back in March, a contract has now officially been signed with Hyundai for the development of the former UN Commands Center. Construction is planned to begin in January 2023 and will take 4 years. Hyundai E&C is considering using its premium housing brand "The H" for this project (which I'm sure they will do, because it is for sure a premier location).


















현대건설, 7508억원 규모 이태원동 유엔사부지 복합개발 사업 수주


(건설타임즈) 이헌규 기자= 현대건설이 7500억원 규모의 서울 용산구 이태원동 유엔사부지 복합개발사업 공사 계약을 수주했다.금융감독원 전자공시시스템에 따르면 현대건설은 시행사 일레븐건설과 해당 사업 공사에 대한 수주계약을 체결했다. 수주 규모는 7508억2100만원으로, 이는 지난해 현대건설 연결기준 매출액의 4.12%에 해당한다.일레븐건설은 5만1753㎡에 달하는 유엔사부지에 아파트 420가구와 오피스텔 726실 등 주거시설(지하 7층~지상 20층, 12개동)과 호텔, 쇼핑센터 등을 조성할 계획이다.현대건설은 유엔사 부지에 들어




www.constimes.co.kr













현대건설, 유엔사 부지 복합개발공사 맡는다…2023년 1월 착공 - 머니투데이


아파트·오피스텔·6성급 호텔·쇼핑센터현대건설이 서울 용산구 이태원동 옛 유엔군사령부 부지의 복합개발 사업 공사를 맡는다. 공사 금액은 7508억원으로 인테리어 공사...




news.mt.co.kr













이태원 유엔사 부지, 현대건설 디에이치 짓는다… '7508억' 공사 계약 - 머니S


현대건설이 공사비 7500억원 규모의 서울 용산구 이태원동 유엔사부지 복합개발사업 공사 계약을 체결했다.현대건설은 시행사 일레븐건설과 해당 사업 공사에 대한 수주계약을 체결했다고 22일 공시했다. 계약금액은 7508억2100만원으로 지난해 현대건설 연결기준



moneys.mt.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Construction to begin this month for "The Parkside Seoul", updated renders from KPF*

According to the latest news, the project will officially be named "The Parkside Seoul", with the designs coming from none other than Kohn Pedersen Fox (KPF). Here are the updated renders below. Construction should begin within this month of January.






















































'현대건설 시공' 용산 유엔사 부지 '더 파크사이드' 조감도 공개…美 '콘 페더슨 폭스' 설계


[더구루=홍성환 기자] 세계적인 건축회사 미국 콘 페더슨 폭스(Kohn Pedersen Fox Associates·KPF)가 서울 용산 유엔사부지 복합개발 사업의 조감도를 공개했다. 사업이 본격화할 전망이다. 26일 관련 업계에 따르면 KPF는 유엔사부지 복합개발 사업인 '더 파크사이드 서울(The Parkside Seoul)'를 보행자 경험에 초점을 맞춰




www.theguru.co.kr










Parkside Seoul


Thoughtfully crafted to complement the surrounding natural elements and also pay homage to Yongsan, Parkside Seoul is a mixed-use neighborhood where joy is the priority, elegantly designed to elevate and enliven the human scale.




www.kpf.com


----------

